# Enclosure -- recommendations for fixatures, humidifier, and comments on idea



## TheWonderer (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi there,

So Einstein is definitely in need of a bigger enclosure. He's doing well but size is becoming an issue. Also, humidity is becoming difficult to control. He's looking healthy but preparing to hibernate (sleeping and not eat often). 

Anyways, I would like to build a 8x4. I am going with sliding doors and oak plywood. I should be picking up the materials this weekend. I'll buy some stone slabs from Home Depot for a basking area. I picked up some moss which will be used in his hide. Oddly, my boy hides under his water dish so my carry that over. As the title says, do you guys have any recommendations for a humidifier, and light fixatures. What is the best way to go about wiring and all that? Thank you.


----------



## beantickler (Nov 28, 2016)

I run a zoo med fogger... i set it to a timer to run a few times a day... Humidity is not an issue with my enclosure cause I have a 4x4 pond inside that keeps me around 75% without the fogger... lol. And as for wiring... I drilled holes on top and ran all of my plugs out the holes and have my surge strips on top...


----------



## TheWonderer (Nov 28, 2016)

Great thanks my friend! Do you have a pic of this pond?


----------



## beantickler (Nov 28, 2016)

Look up my 10 x 4 x 4 build... its on top now in enclosure section.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWonderer (Nov 29, 2016)

I completely deleted my previous post for no reason whatsoever. Anyways, what would be a good fixature for a light strip? I'm looking at two porcelain light fixatures with 250W which is more than I'll need I think.

Also, how does the wiring work so that I can plug it into a surge protector or outlet? What should I pick up for that?

In other news, he escaped his current enclosure. I found him though.


----------



## TheWonderer (Nov 29, 2016)

Btw, I'm really sorry about making two almost duplicate threads. I thought this topic was updated more often and forgot when that was made. I guess that means too many people are afraid of these awesome animals . Any moderator please feel free to delete this if you find it necessary. Any of the people helping me before I greatly appreciate it. I was just being negligent. 

Anyways, I think I'll use porcelain light fixtures and cut the female end of an extension cord and use that wiring. I'm sure I'll do some trial and error.


----------



## beantickler (Nov 29, 2016)

They sell plug ends at hardware stores like home depot and lowes... dont ruin an extension cord for a couple dollar part...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2016)

An easy way to maintain humidity is through your substrate. I use sphagnum moss and simply add water when it starts looking dry approximately 2-3 gallons. This gets absorbed and slowly released back into the air.


----------



## TheWonderer (Nov 30, 2016)

@beantickler Found what you are talking about: http://m.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-ft-16-2-Power-Tool-Replacement-Cord-AW62633/100661451. I was having a hard time finding it. Well, maybe not the plug end but at least what I was confused looking for and needed. I didn't need the plug end but the two wires. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm going to start building tonight. However, I'm curious about your thoughts on my dilemma... I made plans to build 8x3x42 but would a 6x4 be any less desirable? I notice people like to have more length than width. I was just wondering why that is?

Also, I am considering adding a 2x4 addition that will serve as her hide that I might make. I sort of want to flesh it out.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd go 6x4 before I went 3 wide... why not go 8 x 4 x 36 or 42?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 2, 2016)

Transportation issues as of now. I have to move it a long distance and the car I have doesn't have room for 8 ft. That's partially why the 2x4 addition makes the most sense if I want to have the ideal 8x4. I could try 8 feet but I may run into too many issues.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

When are you moving it?
Mine only cost maybe 150 in material... Obviously not including anything but the wood... Mine is anchored to 3 walls and if I moved that bad boy would remain here. Id simply take all my expensive lighting/heat out of it and build me a new one when me and the GU got to where we were going... lol


----------



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh and I just now re read this thread and only having 2 250 watt fixtures wont cut it... Wanna know what i did... LOL Im a sometimes cheap a$$ guy... I went to the homie depot and bought bathroom light fixtures... The ones that go above a vanity with 6 bulbs for something like 19 bucks... bought 4 of em and mounted to the roof of the enclosure... Then I bought 48 LED bulbs to screw into those 48 holes. ALL DAYLIGHT BULBS if u want high white color... THEN... You will need some either 2 or 4 foot t9 or t12 fixtures for the UVB lighting. And my heat lamps are also from home depot. The are called brooding lights for hatching chickens and stuff... lol i know right... they r like 5-6 bucks a piece and last longer than any other bulb ive tried... ANYHOW they are only like 120 watt bulbs... 250 watt seem awfully high considering my cage is 10.5x4x4 and I have plenty of heat.


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha meant the wood had to be taken cross town and it couldn't fit in my car so I had to put it up top. It's coming along tho. It was pretty tense in that car as we had drive super slow.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 3, 2016)

TheWonderer said:


> Haha meant the wood had to be taken cross town and it couldn't fit in my car so I had to put it up top. It's coming along tho. It was pretty tense in that car as we had drive super slow.


Success?


----------



## beantickler (Dec 3, 2016)

Lol... uhaul rents pickup trucks for 20 bucks a day...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 3, 2016)

@Walter1 Yes, it was successful in that nothing went flying off the roof. 

@beantickler - Uhaul was definitely discussed but I thought they were 25 and up to rent. I miss that by a couple years. For the record, it's 18 lol...


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 3, 2016)

The actual box is done. I'm going to put the drylok in, maybe paint the outside, and eventually add two platforms. I have the front so that I can take the glass out and remove the panels so I can change the inside when needed.

The total area is 6'x4'x4' and I'm hoping to reinforce the platforms so I can add some soil up there and make two levels.

Anyone know how much top soil is needed for 1.5'x6'x4'? I made the front so that I could add 1.5' feet if I wanted to. I realize bags come in different sizes but an estimate from experience is desirable. If you could include the brand name and size that would be fantastic.

My Tegu who may or may not be a female has escaped a second time so it's definitely time for a new enclosure. He/she is about 23" now including tail. I think it's a female bc I don't see or feel any bumps near her vent. I heard this is one method of checking. When I go back to the vet, I'll ask about that.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

That was fast... lol... man u don't waste any time... I think i spent a month building mine... im only a weekend warrior tho... did I miss the build thread? Don't forget to take pix as u go and post em up in a build thread...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2016)

TheWonderer said:


> @Walter1 Yes, it was successful in that nothing went flying off the roof.
> 
> @beantickler - Uhaul was definitely discussed but I thought they were 25 and up to rent. I miss that by a couple years. For the record, it's 18 lol...


Nice going Bud.


----------



## TheWonderer (Dec 4, 2016)

beantickler said:


> That was fast... lol... man u don't waste any time... I think i spent a month building mine... im only a weekend warrior tho... did I miss the build thread? Don't forget to take pix as u go and post em up in a build thread...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Your enclosure was far bigger. It would definitely take more time. I've been planning for a while but completely forgot to post the thread... I'm more of a mental planner anyways. I'll post something tomorrow for sure.

Btw, I need to change out bulbs bc it's a much larger space. Anyone have any ideas for efficient bulbs? I currently have a ceramic heater that I'll use but need to buy two more or so. I've heard great things about MWBs but sounds like there are mixed reviews on different brands. The total height will be about 2.5' (that's w substrate).


----------

